# Autosleeper Nuevo sides foul the rear tyres



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

You may remember this topic. MMM were the only mag which would publish a photo of the very small clearance round the rear tyres and the fouling problem on my AutoSleeper Classic ES Nov 2008. VOSA have now advised me that they are forcing Autosleeper to do a vehicle recall. I feel that in the interests of safety, this is good news. It will create a lot of work for Autosleeper. I told them they should never have a disatisfied customer, especially where safety is concerned. I am now pursuing other avenues too and I would like to hear from anyone who has taken the legal route. 
Ed


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ed;

Heres the link to your previous post if it helps....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-609559.html#609559

Hope you get sorted.

Pete


----------

